# Could someone help me interpret this recipe?



## s_mack (May 11, 2012)

Mother's Day!  I'm a new father and our son owe's his mother a cheesecake.  He gave her gestational diabetes so she couldn't eat any sugar before he was born, and he has a milk protein so she couldn't eat any milk (transfer to breast milk) after he was born... put those two together, and we figure he owes her a cheesecake every mother's day for the rest of her life!  

Anyway... she likes my cheesecake just fine, but I thought I'd search and see if I could come up with something different.  I settled on this recipe for caramel apple cheesecake.  I'm not much of a baker, so I have some questions I hope someone can answer:

The vanilla bean.  I *think* I scrape the seeds to use in the cake and keep the shell/husk (whatever you call it) and put that in the apple topping mix for flavor, much like a bay leaf in a soup.  So I'm not expecting it to dissolve or anything, right?  It doesn't mention the bean again so I just wanted to be sure.
Graham crackers.  It calls for 8 "whole" crackers.  I bought some from Wal-mart yesterday and the box has 8 "sheets" that are divided into two major sections with a big score-mark... each of those are then divided into 4 smaller squares (about 1.5" sq).  So I'm confused if its 8 small squares (that seems too little) or 8 whole sheets (which is the whole box!)... or perhaps 8 of the half sheets?  Or maybe I should just go to a different store where they have a major brand like Honeymade and it will be more obvious?
It calls for "muscovado" sugar.  I understand that's a high-molasses content sugar.  I've been to every store in my small town and nobody's even heard of it.  Is "Dark brown" good enough?  I've also found "Demerara-style" and "Turbinado".
Similarly, "light brown" sugar doesn't exist here.  "golden yellow" does.  Same thing?  I've also read Turbinado described as "light"
Apple brandy... OK to just use more apple juice?  Neither of us drink at all, so its not like I have some laying around, and the liquor store's cheapest is $35.

Thanks, I appreciate the timely input.

 - Steven


ps. Ha. Just an anecdote:  When I tried to register to post this message, it said my name was taken.  Curious, I searched for posts by my username and found out it was me!  From a decade ago.  Lol, I was just starting on the Internet then  and obviously I found it important to track down a forum to discuss something I bought   (here's my post.  The item I bought/linked to is no longer there.  I do still have and use it though!)


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2012)

1.  Take the vanilla bean shell out after cooking and toss it.
2.  8 whole crackers means 8 of the whole sheets before you do any subdividing.
3.  Dark brown sugar is fine
4.  Don't know if golden=light
5.  Yes.  To intensify the apple flavor, boil down some cider to concentrate flavor then measure the amount you want.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 11, 2012)

This recipe seems needlessly complicated, with regard to the light brown and muscovado sugars. I would use whatever brown sugar you have available for both and call it a day.

I agree with Andy on everything else.


----------



## s_mack (May 11, 2012)

Thanks.

One more Q I forgot:

"Heavy cream".  Another item not available here.  I have:

Light cream - 6%
Half and Half - 10%
Coffee cream - 18%
Whipping cream - 33%


I'm guessing coffee cream?


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 11, 2012)

Whipping cream is what you want.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2012)

If whipping cream is the highest percentage available, use that.  Heavy cream is 36% or higher.  Its counterpart in heavy whipping cream.


----------



## s_mack (May 11, 2012)

Thanks! Glad I asked.


----------



## Addie (May 11, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> 1. Take the vanilla bean shell out after cooking and toss it.
> 2. 8 whole crackers means 8 of the whole sheets before you do any subdividing.
> 3. Dark brown sugar is fine
> 4. Don't know if golden=light
> 5. Yes. To intensify the apple flavor, boil down some cider to concentrate flavor then measure the amount you want.


 
Andy, FYI. Apple Cider and Apple Juice are two different animals. Cider is fermented juice and cloudy looking. Juice is strained, straight from the apple and bottled. Clear looking. But he can boil down the apple juice til almost syrupy. You can get drunk on Apple Cider. Just ask Grandpa! 

You should know considering you planted an apple tree instead of a money tree for grandson.


----------



## Addie (May 11, 2012)

s_mack,

Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk has a recipe for a Chocolate Chip Cheesecake that is to die for. You might want to take a look at it for next year. It is simply easy. My daughter loves Pumpkin Cheese Cake, but my Grandson and his father fight over the Chocolate Chip one. Daughter gets a 9" cheesecake, grandson and father get a 12" C.C. one every Christmas.


----------



## s_mack (May 11, 2012)

Sounds like I've got a plan for next year then 

Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2012)

Addie said:


> Andy, FYI. Apple Cider and Apple Juice are two different animals. Cider is fermented juice and cloudy looking. Juice is strained, straight from the apple and bottled. Clear looking. But he can boil down the apple juice til almost syrupy. You can get drunk on Apple Cider. Just ask Grandpa!
> 
> You should know considering you planted an apple tree instead of a money tree for grandson.



Sorry Addie, I disagree.  Once upon a time in colonial New England, apple cider was a fermented product but today you can walk into any supermarket in the Commonwealth and buy apple cider that is sweet and not fermented.

Either way, if you boil down apple juice/cider you concentrate the flavors.


----------



## Addie (May 11, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Sorry Addie, I disagree. Once upon a time in colonial New England, apple cider was a fermented product but today you can walk into any supermarket in the Commonwealth and buy apple cider that is sweet and not fermented.
> 
> Either way, if you boil down apple juice/cider you concentrate the flavors.


 
I acquiesce. Although I have never seen cider in the stores. Only juice. 

Those leaves on the aple tree are really dollar bills. But I won't tell grandson.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 11, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Sorry Addie, I disagree.  Once upon a time in colonial New England, apple cider was a fermented product but today you can walk into any supermarket in the Commonwealth and buy apple cider that is sweet and not fermented.


That's true in the US, but it isn't a universal truth. I've been educated otherwise by the members of a British-based forum I also frequent. In most of the world, cider refers only to the fermented beverage - as it once did here. It was only during prohibition that the name got muddied when "alcohol free" cider (aka apple juice) was sold.

But I'm guessing that the original poster lives in the US, since he mentions Wal-Mart.


----------



## s_mack (May 11, 2012)

Canada... which is why I think I can't find Muscovado sugar (nobody's even heard of it).  I've found countless other posts by Canadians asking where to get it with no good answers.

Anyway, here "cider" is even more confusing.  Its sold in grocery stores (where we do not have alcohol in any form other than cleaning and medicinal), is not fermented, but is cloudy.  It can rarely be found unsweetened, but typically is sweetened (I searched at Christmas for unsweetened and was unable to find it).  In our liquor stores, one can find "cider" that also isn't really what you're talking about... it seems to be a synonym for "cooler" - flavored alcoholic beverage that's kind of like an alcoholic soda pop.  I doubt there's any natural apple in it at all.

Anyway, I get the idea... reduce apple cider/juice down until its more concentrated.  I just didn't want to spend $35 on a bottle of apple brandy if it wasn't necessary.

 - Steven


----------



## s_mack (May 12, 2012)

Back to my post...

I'm back to being confused on the graham crackers.  The store-brand I originally bought had 8 sheets that were the breadth of the box with 8 crackers about 1.5" square each.  I know one of you said not to break up the sheet... but that means I'm using the WHOLE box, which is 400g or almost a pound.  That's a lot of graham cracker!  So I went and bought a box of Honeymaid thinking that would be more "standard"... I just opened it and they're individual 2" squares!  8 of those would be far too little, I'm sure!  The simple crust recipe on the box calls for 22 squares so I can't imaging just using 8.

I ABSOLUTELY HATE how recipes don't use proper units.  "whole crackers" doesn't mean ANYTHING.  Grr.

Anyway, I'm invested in this recipe now... so I'm looking for best guesses.

I'm thinking of using 16 squares after reading some post somewhere that an American describes their Honeymaid as being "sheets" containing 4 rectangular crackers ~2" x 1".  So that's the equiv of 2 of my squares.  8 "whole" crackers by that measure would be 16 of these squares.

Thoughts?  I'm making this tomorrow morning.

 - Steven


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 12, 2012)

s_mack said:


> Back to my post...
> 
> I'm back to being confused on the graham crackers.  The store-brand I originally bought had 8 sheets that were the breadth of the box with 8 crackers about 1.5" square each.  I know one of you said not to break up the sheet... but that means I'm using the WHOLE box, which is 400g or almost a pound.  That's a lot of graham cracker!  So I went and bought a box of Honeymaid thinking that would be more "standard"... I just opened it and they're individual 2" squares!  8 of those would be far too little, I'm sure!  The simple crust recipe on the box calls for 22 squares so I can't imaging just using 8.
> 
> ...



In my world, a sheet of graham crackers is four 1x2 inch crackers.  Your guess sounds about right.  

I haven't done a graham cracker crust in so long, I've forgotten what I used for a cheese cake.  I would likely use the above measure for a 9 inch cheesecake.


----------



## s_mack (May 12, 2012)

Thanks.  Your world has made my world make some sense.

I still think Mr. Flay was... well... a bit stupid for using "whole graham crackers" as a measurement.  "whole" could just mean as opposed to "crumbs" so we still don't know if that means 1x2", 2x2", 2x4", 3x6"... that's a BIG difference!  Even if we agree that "whole" means "sheet"... what sheet?  US Honeymade?  Canadian Honeymade?  Wal-mart brand (3x6)?

He really may have just as well said "crush up some graham crackers... whatever you feel like really".



Anyway...  wish me luck 

 - Steven


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 12, 2012)

You're welcome!  Good Luck!


----------



## Zereh (May 12, 2012)

Full "sheets" of graham crackers are stacked on top of one another; a "half-sheet" is propped up against them. 

That entire stack, which would all be in one nifty little package inside of a larger box, would yield about 1.25 cup of crumbs.


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2012)

I make a 10" cheesecake.  The recipe calls for                   

2⅓ C             Graham Cracker Crumbs
(⅔ of a 14-15 Oz. Box, 10 oz.)


----------



## Valentina (May 12, 2012)

s_mack said:


> Canada... which is why I think I can't find Muscovado sugar (nobody's even heard of it).  I've found countless other posts by Canadians asking where to get it with no good answers.
> 
> 
> - Steven



Steven, Muscovado sugar is a dark brown sugar.


----------



## s_mack (May 12, 2012)

Yes, I know thanks.  Just not available here.  From the Internet I discovered its not just a dark brown sugar though... its an unrefined natural sugar with its entire molasses and moisture content preserved.  Most commercial brown sugar is refined to white sugar (molasses and moisture removed) and then molasses is added back in to get the desired "darkness".  The difference?  Apparently muscovado has a completely different flavour but, more importantly, its baking characteristics are different.  It is more stable at high temperatures.  I'm gathering that gives you a result that is more like having raw sugar in your dish (a bit course?).  Sort of the opposite end of the spectrum from caster sugar (which dissolves instantly and completely).  I won't know though... I couldn't find any 

Next time I'm going to the US I'll have some delivered to my P.O. Box from Amazon.

 - Steven


----------



## s_mack (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the image Zereh... that completes the picture.

Graham cracker mystery solved!  Thanks to you guys, I'm comfortable in my 16 square guess.

 - Steven


----------



## s_mack (May 12, 2012)

Bit of a progress report:

I'm done with the cake - its doing its final cooling and chilling, and I'll do the sauce and topping tomorrow prior to serving.

The instructions state:





> Set the cheesecake pan on a large piece of heavy duty aluminum foil and fold up the sides around it. Place the cake pan in a large roasting pan. Pour hot tap water into the roasting pan until the water is about halfway up the sides of the cheesecake pan; the foil will keep the water from seeping into the cheesecake.


 
Nuh-uh, Mr. Flay! Not for me at least. When I took the cake out, there was about 1/8 to 1/4 inch of water at the bottom of the foil  I'm guessing from evaporation and condensation.  And it did seep into the cake, so hopefully its not too bad. The edges of the crust are soggy, but the bottom looks OK for the most part (my springform pan has a glass bottom so I can see).

I've made a lot of simple cheesecakes and I've never bothered to do the water-bath thing. It was my (mis)understanding that this prevented cracking. I usually have small cracks, but this time I ended up with a rather large fissure! Its right down the middle and at the center its about half way down the depth of the cake. I don't really care, but it makes me question what I did wrong.

- Steven


----------



## Addie (May 12, 2012)

So I take it you are through with Mr. Flay and his recipes.


----------



## s_mack (May 12, 2012)

Hardly, its one of the best recipes I've had the pleasure of following


----------



## s_mack (May 13, 2012)

It turned out pretty darned good in the end!

I substituted pecans instead of the walnuts and reduced apple juice instead of the brandy.  Everything else it exactly as the recipe called.

I was pleasantly surprised at the "oomph" the orange jest gave.  I didn't expect it to come through so bold but it was a good thing!

The crust was really good with the nuts.  I've never done that before but I think I always will from now on!

While I was confused with certain aspects of the recipe, I'm happy with the result and want to thank you all again for the assist!

 - Steven

ps.  I got excited and took the photos before remembering the pecans!  Oh well.


----------



## s_mack (May 13, 2012)

Oh right... I was once told that when photographing cakes, one should ALWAYS have a glam close-up of the cut cake on a single plate.  This is the best I got for y'all


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 13, 2012)

s_mack said:


> Oh right... I was once told that when photographing cakes, one should ALWAYS have a glam close-up of the cut cake on a single plate.  This is the best I got for y'all



Perfect pic!  LOL!


----------



## Addie (May 14, 2012)

s_mack said:


> Oh right... I was once told that when photographing cakes, one should ALWAYS have a glam close-up of the cut cake on a single plate. This is the best I got for y'all


 
Your second vocation needs to be photography!  Great shot of the single slice. 

I will have to remember the nuts trick in the crust. One of my complaints for many moons is that the crust has never had any real flavor. Any crust.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 14, 2012)

S_mack--I have found muscovado in Ottawa--I can't remember where, but in a store down in the Market.


----------



## s_mack (May 14, 2012)

A small independent store?  Or a chain?  I'm some 4100km (2500mi) away   But if its a chain, maybe its something I have here that I haven't checked.

 - Steven


----------



## CWS4322 (May 14, 2012)

s_mack said:


> A small independent store?  Or a chain?  I'm some 4100km (2500mi) away   But if its a chain, maybe its something I have here that I haven't checked.
> 
> - Steven


I "think" it was one of the foodie stores...I don't get to the Market often, but maybe LP might know--she's quite the baker and lives out west. BTW, amazing looking cheese cake--obviously a success judging from the single-slice photo!


----------



## Soma (May 15, 2012)

Steven, I so enjoyed reading this post! Your way of writing and explaining is very clear, entertaining. I wish I had a neighbour like you, nearby....to chat with. Glad you joined!

and congrats on a good-lookin' cake!


----------



## s_mack (May 13, 2013)

Its that time of year again! This year's Mother's Day entry features lemon curd swirled in the batter, topped with more curd and some candied lemons and a few fresh raspberries. Something I've never tried before was the up-the-sides crust and I'm really happy with how that turned out.

Just like last year's, I really like the appearance but I'm left wanting with the flavor. In this case, the lemon was just too much. I think I went a bit heavy on the zest in the curd, and a bit heavy on the curd in and on the cake. It hits you like a sack of... well, lemons. I thought raspberries would do more than just add colour... I figured they might balance it off a bit. But to be honest, when I ate a berry, the combination really didn't do anything for me at all. It kind of ruined both the lemon and the raspberry... two flavors I really like on their own. Everyone was polite and said they really liked it, but nobody went for seconds  Myself included. I'm the first to admit this wasn't much more than a visual "win". Too sweet and too sour all at the same time.

Until next year!

- Steven


----------



## Soma (May 13, 2013)

Oh Steven, that looks ever so beautiful. Sorry to hear it didn't meet your taste criteria though.

I really prefer blueberries with lemon, and with lots of sweetener.

Better luck next time!

but you deserve kudos for presentation.


----------



## s_mack (May 13, 2013)

Thanks!  As I was eating it, I was wondering if blueberries would have worked better.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2013)

s_mack said:


> Thanks!  As I was eating it, I was wondering if blueberries would have worked better.




"Until next year."  ???

You really should bake more often.


----------



## s_mack (May 13, 2013)

My belt-line says otherwise   My wallet too... these cheesecakes are expensive!  Especially considering usually only half or less gets eaten.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2013)

s_mack said:


> My belt-line says otherwise   My wallet too... these cheesecakes are expensive!  Especially considering usually only half or less gets eaten.



I know I can freeze regular cheesecakes.  Not sure how the dressed ones will do in the freezer.


----------



## s_mack (May 13, 2013)

Good advice, I'm sure.  But for me, the freezer is much like a filing cabinet.  Once it goes in... it never comes out.   I have "best intentions" sitting in there from probably as far back as 2007 (when we got it).  Lol.  The only things that make it out of the freezer alive are typical "frozen foods" (convenience meals like pizza, microwave dinners, etc.  Or, of course, ice creams, etc)


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 13, 2013)

Welcome back Steve.  Your wife is one lucky lady if you make her cheesecake. 

I make a cream cheese-and-strawberry pie in a 9-inch pie plate.  The recipe calls for  1/4 cup graham cracker crumbs, 3 Tbsp. sugar and 1/3 cup butter (or margarine).  Good luck!


----------



## s_mack (May 5, 2014)

Once again, Mother's Day approaches!

Year 1  I asked for help understanding the recipe
Year 2  I didn't ask for anything and just presented the results

This year I'm back asking for advice.  But I'm not following a recipe this time.  The theme this year is "Piña colada", heavy on the colada  

My wife loves coconut.  Myself, I'm not a fan... so I really don't know that much about baking with it.

I want the cheesecake filling to be the main source of coconut flavor.  My guess is that I should use coconut extract.  But maybe I should also use coconut cream?  Would it make any sense to substitute coconut sugar in place of granulated white sugar?  Would that even make a taste difference (for all I know, coconut sugar tastes just like regular sugar).

Sure I can just top it with shredded coconut if I have to.  Then I KNOW the coconut flavor will be there.  But I kinda wanted to reserve the top just for the pineapple.

For me, its the crust I'm excited about this year.  While I was thinking about the tropical flavors of coconut and pineapple I started to think that macadamia nuts would probably go well too so I'm doing a white chocolate and macadamia nut cookie base.  I hope its as tasty as I'm envisioning.

Advice is welcome!

Cheers.

 - Steven


----------



## s_mack (May 11, 2014)

Things kinda went sideways on this one   I didn't stick to the plan very well.  After reading some articles on what makes a good crumb base, I decided the macadamia nut cookie base wouldn't fit the bill.  I nixed the white chocolate entirely and I put the coconut into the crust.  I also played around with candy for the first time.

Anyway, I think its a step back from the past two years, but the effort was there!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 11, 2014)

That is one cool cake!  What are the roundish blobs on top?  Macademia nuts?


----------



## s_mack (May 11, 2014)

Yep... and they are delicious!

Macadamia nuts dipped in cooked sugar (300 degrees... whatever you call that... crack, ball, beats me) and left on the side of a counter to drip/form its tail.   

We haven't eaten the cake yet, but all the sugar started to "melt" in the humidity so we ate the candied nuts and threw out the spun sugar.  Man were those nuts good!


----------

